# Ewe due this week but no udder



## Abbey0020 (Aug 6, 2022)

My ewe olive is due this week but has no udder 
She is definitely pregnant but is showing no sign of an udder
Any ideas why?


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2022)

Wrong breeding date?  And some don't udder up until right then, unusual but.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 6, 2022)

It's definitely the right breeding date I will possibly just have to bottle feed her lambs


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 6, 2022)

How long was she in with the ram?  Unless you just took her to the ram, or him to her, for only a day or 2, it is possible she came back in heat and bred on the next heat.  And some of our cows don't udder until they drop the calf it seems and the heifers tend to udder up a week to a month ahead.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 6, 2022)

She was in with the ram for 4 cycles and was only mounted in the first cycle she's due from today till friday


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 6, 2022)

If she was in with the ram for 4 cycles, it is very possible you may have missed a later breeding.  And trying to pin point it from today through Friday is like telling a pregnant woman she got pregnant on such and such a day and  WILL have the baby from this day to that day... PERIOD....end of discussion....
 NO mother nature does not work that way.  The body will be ready when it is ready.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 6, 2022)

She was even scanned for rains and was 100 days along on 20th of june


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 6, 2022)

So, if she was 100 days on June 20th... that still makes her due starting around the 8-10th of Aug... so sounds like she is right about on schedule.  If she is not a first time young ewe, then she might just not udder up too far ahead.  Some just don't.  But no sense in borrowing trouble.  If she does not have much milk when she lambs, the lamb will only need the colostrum and they don't get a whole lot the first couple of times... That gives you time to plan for bottle feeding if necessary.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 7, 2022)

Yeah ok thanks 😊


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 7, 2022)

I had a yearling ewe this year that I didn't know she was bred and didn't get a bag until she had the lamb. I only realized she was bred when i saw the lamb with her lol. Hopefully you don't have to bottle feed.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 7, 2022)

It's AMAZING how fast they can make milk.  As others have said...it only takes a few ounces for first time or two of nursing.  The hormones that happen at kidding brings in milk. Each ewe can start ahead of, during or after birthing.   I think you're probably going to be ok.  As soon as that lamb latches, it's a whole new ballgame. A miracle actually.  😊

I milk goats.  They fill within 10-12 hours, every day.  It is amazing!!  Always in awe of it.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ok thanks ibwill keep you updated


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 10, 2022)

Don't plan on bottle feeding until you are sure lamb is not nursing from mom.  Check lamb's belly and it should be nicely solid.  That means it is getting milk.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ok still waiting for her to lamb


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

Easy way to check lambs, stick your finger in its mouth. It should be warm. Warm equals good. Cold mouth means warm that baby up ASAP.  I’ve only had to warm babies once in 8 years. I used a hair dryer, tented a bath towel over a laundry basket with their little heads out. Important not to scorch their lungs with hair dryer. A box with hole cut in it works better to poke their head out, with hole in other end to poke hair dryer in. 

Don’t bottle feed a cold lamb, they can’t digest the milk. In ignorance I killed twins that way—with the help of a veterinarian. Guess he was ignorant too. At least I knew better the second time around. 

Don’t hit the panic button, give mom and lamb time to sort things out. Sometimes jugging or putting them together in a small pen, helps moms to bond to their babies.


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 13, 2022)

All good she has lambed and has a little bit of milk so he's getting sup fed


----------

